# Dry acne prone skin



## mechelw (Jan 24, 2006)

any products you can recommend for this skin type? a good cleanser, non-greasy moisturizer... etc.


----------



## Ljp (Jan 24, 2006)

Try jurilique calendula cream. its anti-bacterial,anti-infalmmatory, but super moisturizing.


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 24, 2006)

I have very dry and acne prone skin, which can be such a pain to keep your face moisturized and acne at bay, especially cystic acne..ugh.. I use Dial skin cleanser and then I use Weleda Skin Food moisturizer at night. It feels kinda heavy going on, but it disappears so fast. and doesn't feel greasy. I use Oil Of Olay for sensitive skin in the am before makeup.I have very little breakouts and my skin feels good so far.


----------



## Ljp (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you for your tips....I will try it. I also just got a sample of the jurilique calendula cream....I find it really speeds up the healing time of cysts.. Its thick but not oily...:icon_lol: Thanks


----------



## Ljp (Jan 26, 2006)

Also since I now LovE calendula (cuz it seriously makes the healing time 10x faster) I've been keeping my eye out for other products that have it in it. I tried the Kiehls calendula toner......Its awesome i use as a toner everyday....but also if you soak a cotton pad in it and hold on the zit......it shrinks it...plus less redness....then put the calendula (jurlique) cream On.....:icon_lol: ...You can get samples of both so it works out....


----------



## Liz (Jan 26, 2006)

that's what i'm trying to find too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have combo skin, but more on the dry side. and acne fighting stuff dries my skin out even more!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi! Seems we've been blessed with the same skin-type! Here's what I use...

AM- Kiehls oil-free Sodium PCA moisturizer. Feels very smooth and keeps dry patches away. You can add a little sunscreen to it too.

PM-Kiehls Abyssine Cream. This really evens out my skin tone and makes me feel so soft in the morning.

Treatment- To control breakouts I use Differin Cream. It has given me the perfect skin I have always dreamed about. With my insurance it is only about $10. Ask your derm. about it. All of the other acne-control meds dried my skin out and made it worse.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 27, 2006)

i use Cetaphil now and its awsome


----------



## swibby28 (Jan 27, 2006)

Are you sure you have dry skin? I get pimples but my face was feeling dry and I talked to a Clarins person who suggested that I have oil producing skin that is dehydrated. I was, of course, curious as to what that meant. She said that I was drying out the surface, but that I was still producing oil which led to clogged pores and pimples. I started using some alcohol free stuff and a light moisturizer and I am so happy. I see a bit of a shine from time to time, but I think it is a healthy glow. My big obsession is breakouts and there aren't any. At least not the way they would happen before. NO BLACKHEADS either, doing things this way. When I was drying out the surface, I had tons.

sarah


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 27, 2006)

As my skin has begun getting dryer, but remained acne prone, I've been using this too, and it's really good.


----------



## Summer (Jan 28, 2006)

I will always recommend Neutrogena skin care for problemed skin. I have always had success with that line.


----------



## korina981 (Jan 29, 2006)

that was my case too. I mean my face feels sooo dry after i wash it (even if i use stuff labelled non-drying and moisturizing). when i was in HS i thought this was good. that if i washed and washed and washed i wouldn't get pimples anymore because i thought the drying was good. but it seemed that when i woke up i had super, super oily skin... so being naaive i'd wash another 4 or 5 times in a row... anyway, too make a long story short, i eventually kind of figured out what was going on. :icon_lol:


----------



## mechelw (Jan 30, 2006)

well i've been thinking and i believe using a BAR SOAP is to blame with my somewhat dry skin. you see, i've used cetaphil bar soap in the shower to take makeup off &amp; in the morning for a quick wash for a while now &amp; i'm thinking that maybe that's why my skin is always somewhat tight. At night, I always follow it with a scrub or my cleanser, philosophy purity made simple. Recently i tried dove's bar soap because of the "1/4 moisture" but i'm just thinking all cleansing bar soaps are not for the face?? (or my face in particular) i really like using something at night in the shower to take my makeup off! i was thinking of trying dove's cream cleanser for this. also, my face get's red/flushed easily &amp; i liked how bar soap was so simple and didn't irritate my skin and left it even-toned but if my face is always tight after it... then it must not be right. :icon_sad:


----------



## patricia69 (Apr 20, 2007)

where can i get jurlique?


----------



## Ljp (Apr 20, 2007)

usually any health store


----------

